# Announcing a new TL.



## Dream Baby (May 4, 2021)

So my store is losing TLs as usual.

However I have noticed they never announce their replacements.

Our store used to do this but now you just notice a new face or hear it through the grapevine.

Is this normal?


----------



## Jayunderscore (May 4, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> So my store is losing TLs as usual.
> 
> However I have noticed they never announce their replacements.
> 
> ...


When I joined my store we did a small huddle where I was introduced to my team, but that’s about it. The morning team has no idea who I am. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (May 4, 2021)

Jayunderscore said:


> When I joined my store we did a small huddle where I was introduced to my team, but that’s about it. The morning team has no idea who I am. 🤷‍♂️


Make sure you make it a point to introduce yourself to every TM.  You want them team to know who they can come to.  


If you ever have any questions about CL TL let me know.  Idk how long you've been in role but I have been one of the first.  My store test ran it the week my SD got the ORG change a few years ago and it's been smooth sailing ever since.


----------



## Jayunderscore (May 4, 2021)

CleanMyBackRoOm said:


> Make sure you make it a point to introduce yourself to every TM.  You want them team to know who they can come to.
> 
> 
> If you ever have any questions about CL TL let me know.  Idk how long you've been in role but I have been one of the first.  My store test ran it the week my SD got the ORG change a few years ago and it's been smooth sailing ever since.


Thanks! I’ve been in the role for a couple months now and things have settled a bit, though on occasion I’ll have someone from the Inbound team call in and have no idea who I am. Also still haven’t met one of our GMTLs since they’re usually gone hours before I come in.


----------



## Yetive (May 4, 2021)

Still announce them at my store.


----------



## ClosingQueen (May 6, 2021)

Luckily most people know me as I've been at my store for years. I always introduce myself to new TMs so they know who I am and my position at the store. We've had several new in role and external hire TLs recently, and other areas of the store had no idea who they were. I try to tell all new leaders to introduce yourself and use your title, ex. Hi I'm Closing Queen I'm the Closing Leader Sunday through Thursday, please call me if you need anything. I'm on channel 1, welcome to the store.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 6, 2021)

Jayunderscore said:


> Thanks! I’ve been in the role for a couple months now and things have settled a bit, though on occasion I’ll have someone from the Inbound team call in and have no idea who I am. Also still haven’t met one of our GMTLs since they’re usually gone hours before I come in.



On the other side of this, I had to call in for the next morning recently. I got our closing TL who I've never met despite his being in role about 6 months. We both were had a hard time figuring out who we were talking to. After I hung up, I texted my ETL to "call out" again just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 6, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> On the other side of this, I had to call in for the next morning recently. I got our closing TL who I've never met despite his being in role about 6 months. We both were had a hard time figuring out who we were talking to. After I hung up, I texted my ETL to "call out" again just to be on the safe side.


You are such an asshole


----------



## NKG (May 6, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> You are such an asshole


How? He explained his frustration with his ETL.


----------



## Yetive (May 6, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> You are such an asshole


You are reborn and user friendly.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 6, 2021)

NKG said:


> How? He explained his frustration with his ETL.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 6, 2021)

Yetive said:


> You are reborn and user friendly.


----------



## NKG (May 6, 2021)

Reborn huh? Reborn into an user friendly asshole


----------



## TLSpot (May 8, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> So my store is losing TLs as usual.
> 
> However I have noticed they never announce their replacements.
> 
> ...


The last few replacements have not been announced ahead at mine but I assume it’s due to the amount of people at my store going for the positions.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 9, 2021)

TLSpot said:


> The last few replacements have not been announced ahead at mine but I assume it’s due to the amount of people at my store going for the positions.


Our store doesn't even announce the person they hired.


----------

